# 510 to Ego adapters



## Wesley (31/12/14)

Hi everyone,

I am looking for two 510 to Ego adapters and Eciggies is closed today, can anyone help me out???


----------



## Derick (31/12/14)

We have some, not on the site, but I have 2 lying here and they are yours if you want to come through - we are in Centurion

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Wesley (31/12/14)

Ah man, I was just there yesterday! Looks like I will be back there today, is 12.30 ok for you Derick?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (31/12/14)

Wesley said:


> Ah man, I was just there yesterday! Looks like I will be back there today, is 12.30 ok for you Derick?


heh, yep 12:30 is 100%

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Wesley (31/12/14)

Great, see you then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (31/12/14)

I've been given lunch earlier, can we make it 11.30?


----------



## Derick (31/12/14)

Wesley said:


> I've been given lunch earlier, can we make it 11.30?


100% we are here the whole day, so anytime is fine


----------



## Wesley (31/12/14)

@Derick and @Melinda are vaping heroes!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (31/12/14)

It's Vape Day at SkyBlue..everyone, pack your PVs

Reactions: Like 1


----------

